# Hope I am doing this right but looking for an open in philly....



## nomadlisa (Apr 16, 2014)

Haven't been in center city proper since like the days of 5005 but just wondering if anyone could give me a heads up of somewhere the locals would be friendly to an old punk kid on bicycle tour across America crashing for a few days ... I have a summer job in Rhinebeck starting may 12 but it's room and board only so advice on where to fly a sign or pick up day labor jobs would be awesome as well. And yeah I saw the other forum but I figured if yr in philly n know of a squat u probably know that stuff too. Thanks yall.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 16, 2014)

nomadlisa said:


> Haven't been in center city proper since like the days of 5005



YOU'RE FROM THE FUTURE!?!?


----------



## nomadlisa (Apr 16, 2014)

Lmao


----------

